# Trying aquarium photography from different angle



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I tried taking picture of my tank from a different angle. This is reflection from "inside".


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats interesting. So is that a shot from the side and the left portion is a reflection?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I knew some people will scratch their heads on this one.  

Picture was taken from the left side and what you see in the picture is:

Left - inside of the tank
Right - reflection within the tank


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

aha! i had it backwards


----------

